# Bee allergy test



## sallygardens (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello 

I wonder if anyone can tell me ... I hope to keep honey bees soon, here in Ireland. As a child I was stung by a bumble bee I stepped on with no adverse reaction, except for the pain! Ouch. Now I'm wondering if the honey bee venom is the same, and can I presume that I'm safe if I'm stung by one of my HBs?

I had a blood test today at my GPs to test for honey bee allergy which he said will show up if I have an allergy. But I read the label and it seems it works by testing the blood sample for antibodies. In that case, if HB sting differs to BB, then nothing would show up in my bloods as it is checking for antibodies, which would only be there if I'd been stung and had a reaction, if I hadn't had a reaction then there would be no antibody. Is that right?! If no sting, no antibody, test result will be clear, but that doesn't necessarily mean that I would not have an allergy, it would just mean I have not had a sting reaction in the past?

Are there other tests I can have to get an all clear? I know that an allergy can build, and that I need to take great care to minimise stings so as not to induce an allergy in the long run.

Many thanks for anybody who can shed any light for me.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't know of any tests, other than an allergy test given by an allergist. But there are less than 1% of the population that will have a systemic reaction to a bee sting, so you're probably safe 

you WILL (most likely) swell up a bit around the sting. that's normal. Some people react less as they get stung more...some people react more. 

I'd say just go ahead and do bees  Have some benedryl or even an Epi-pen onsite until you find out for sure if you're going to react badly. 

When you get your bees, just follow the safety procedures. Move slowly. don't swat at them. Wear light colored clothes. No perfume or smelly things. Wrap your hair in something like a hat(if you don't wear a hat/veil). approach the hives from the back (not the entrance). You'll be fine.

You'll get stung sometime or other, and you'll know for sure. But honey bees are EXTREMELY laid back. They can crawl all over you and not sting. They only sting if they think there is danger.


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont think honey bees venom is that bad. yellow jackets and hornets are far worse. i have been stung a grand total of 2 times in the last 14 months that i have had bees. both times were really my fault. i was nosing around the entrance and got popped on 2 different occasions. one time on the nose the other time on the temple. after getting stung dont pinch or pull at the stinger or sack as it will force more venom out and into your skin. the stinger and venom sack usually sticks with you. scrape it off with a knife blade. credit card or the like. i apply FRESH onion right away. it helps with the pain and stops swelling right away. i do have benadryl on hand just in case. next time i go to the DR. im gonna ask for an epi pen. better to have it and not need it ...than to need it and not have it.

my dad got stung about 35 times last summer by yellowjackets. mostly on the face, neck and head. he went to the DR. and got a shot. anaphalactyc ( sp ) shock is serious.

oh bees are wonderful. the more you learn about them the more amazing they become.

rm


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I have had allergy tests like you are talking about. What they do is take your blood and expose it to something and see if antibodies form. It doesn't simply test if they are present like you were thinking. If that were the case, I think you're right, the test wouldn't be all the great. But they deliberately expose the blood to the substance in question and watch what happens! I bet it's the same with bee venom (mine was for food allergies).


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For a for sure test. :angel: Go to a bee hive remove one frame, stick your hand in the slot and shake it. If you do not go into shock your not alleric :dance: 

 Al


----------



## sallygardens (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks or all your help, encouragement and also to those of you who made me giggle! I'm so excited at the thought of keeping bees, I can't wait. Altho I've just learned that here in Ireland 80% died off last winter due to American Brood something or other disease? Not to be deterred, I'm ringing around any contact I can come across to see if theres a swarm to be bought.

Thats quite reassuring that the allergy test exposes the blood to the bee venom. I'd like reassurance because unfortunately I do tend to have allergies to some things. I have taken bad reactions to 2 drugs that were given to me for a heart condition, having been told if I reacted to one, it would be extremely rare to react to both, rare than winning the lottery twice ... I now don't take anything as the cure is worse than the ill!!! When I took a reaction to one of the drugs they then gave me an antihisthamine (sp?) to which I was immune, and thats even more rare I'm told! Hey, I should buy a lottery ticket shouldn't I. Altho I think I'll refrain from the hand in the hive test  

Gosh I'll be gutted if I am allergic to the little lovelies. If I'm not, I'll happily dance amongst them - in the most subdued manner and lightest clothing of course!!!


----------

